# Swingers



## ladytramp (Jan 19, 2008)

Have any of you gals and guys encountered a misconceived perception that all motorhomers are swingers.
Whenever I tell the guys at work I am going away for the weekend they kid me and ask if I am swinging again!!!!!!! Not only that, my daughter laughed when I told her this as she said she watched a pro gramme on tv about American swingers and the majority of them owned campervans.
Best laugh is that our previous van was a Hymer SWING.


----------



## tofo (Jan 19, 2008)

didnt mind a go on the swings till elf n saftey stopped me
 by making them for little kids
 and not us pleasently plump silver surfer kids


----------



## cas (Jan 19, 2008)

Must admit I did think it was what a lot of middle class motorhome owners did, not sure why tho


----------



## Yogihughes (Jan 19, 2008)

I've just bought a motorhome!!

Swinging????

I hope it isn't compulsory!!!!!!


----------



## sundown (Jan 19, 2008)

the only swinger in a motorhome I know is my dog.
if he could get hold of the lady dog in that motorhome over there
he'd show her what swinging is all about!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 19, 2008)

It does seem to be almost prerequisite for "swingers / doggers" doesn't it?

It's a B. shame because all Wild Campers get shoved into the same bracket as the Pervs.

The worst thing is that a lot of the "wild camp" places that I use down in the West Country have become well known "dogging" spots and you can't use them now.


----------



## ladytramp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Monkey Business*



New Rover said:


> I've just bought a motorhome!!
> 
> Swinging????
> 
> I hope it isn't compulsory!!!!!!



I just tell everyone that the only swinging I'll be doing is watching the monkeys at the sanctuary at Trentham Gardens near to where we live.!!!lol


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 19, 2008)

*swingers*

I must live in the dark ages, nobody has mentioned swinging to me 
Maybe I don't get out enough LOL


----------



## Boppintone (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the first time I have ever heard of this, and just about to start off with this wilding, maybe I should think again!!!!!!!

Tone


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

*Swinging*

I must admit, that Kath is right as we have heard it said many times and I remember Sam's best mate joked about her swinging
Just shows how little these people know and how you can be wrongly pigeon holed


----------



## loubylou (Jan 19, 2008)

Not even enough room in our van to swing the cat (or dog)!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 19, 2008)

i must say that when you tell some people about wilding, and how you park up in car parks and the like some do make a joke or two ,or they say are you off dogging this weekend but we just have a laugh or two about it .


----------



## cas (Jan 19, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Not even enough room in our van to swing the cat (or dog)!



Nor mine


----------



## lenny (Jan 19, 2008)

sundown said:


> the only swinger in a motorhome I know is my dog.
> if he could get hold of the lady dog in that motorhome over there
> he'd show her what swinging is all about!!!



LOL Good one Nick, Jack's the same, bless him , , trouble is ,lady dog,mandog,cushion he does'nt know the difference


----------



## lenny (Jan 19, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Not even enough room in our van to swing the cat (or dog)!



My van is small, Louby, but if could get a hold of Julie798s. Cat , Then I would find some room to swing it

Sorry Julie


----------



## ladytramp (Jan 19, 2008)

*lady dog*



lenny said:


> LOL Good one Nick, Jack's the same, bless him , , trouble is ,lady dog,mandog,cushion he does'nt know the difference



We have a bitch called Elle and she thinks she's a male and tries to h--p the big cuddly toy snake my daughter has.  I've been told that a lot of female dogs behave like this.


----------



## Don (Jan 19, 2008)

lenny said:


> LOL Good one Nick, Jack's the same, bless him , , trouble is ,lady dog,mandog,cushion he does'nt know the difference



Or in the case of a friends dog, My leg.

Never heard of the swinging bit. Where does it goe on? Ive missed out for too long.

Don


----------



## avandriver (Jan 19, 2008)

ladytramp said:


> We have a bitch called Elle and she thinks she's a male and tries to h--p the big cuddly toy snake my daughter has.  I've been told that a lot of female dogs behave like this.




We have a labrador bitch and before we had her spayed she allways tried to hump our cat 


Steve


----------



## lenny (Jan 19, 2008)

My van failed it's MOT today and this little Swinger was listed as one of the defects.





1. remove the toy from windscreen.
Their was a couple of other little things ,but about £20 and a couple of hours work and it will pass the retest. Yippee


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

lenny said:


> My van failed it's MOT today and this little Swinger was listed as one of the defects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon that was one of the monkeys escaped from Trentham Garden Monkey sanctuary as posted by Kath (Ladytramp)


----------



## sundown (Jan 19, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Not even enough room in our van to swing the cat (or dog)!



I had the same problem with my last van
a merc vito montana
so i upsized to an amethyst autosleeper 
now I can swing the dog round by the tail
without his head even hiting the windows
ha ha ha ha    
only kidding
poor paddy


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 20, 2008)

You mean that the swinging stories aren't true, 

Bugger I dont think I will bother buying a motorhome now then


----------



## Nosha (Jan 20, 2008)

When I told some guys at work we met a nice couple at Aldeburgh via the internet, the first thing he said was "Was it via lay-by lovers .com?" Now there's a thought for a new website!!!!!


----------

